# Km speedo - Overlay for mph?



## 104316 (May 6, 2007)

I've recently bought a Hymer motorhome in Germany,with a speedo calibrated in km. Can anyone tell me where I can get an transparent overlay showing mph as this is a statutory requirement for registration in the UK.

It's a Fiat chassis by the way. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

COGENT1 said:


> I've recently bought a Hymer motorhome in Germany,with a speedo calibrated in km. Can anyone tell me where I can get an transparent overlay showing mph as this is a statutory requirement for registration in the UK.
> 
> It's a Fiat chassis by the way. Thanks for any advice you can give.


You might find this site useful. http://www.superdials.com/ccp51/cgi-bin/cp-app.pl?pg=dials

Don


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes

As stated, Superdials is the one. Cost around £47.00. Have already done mine. There is a good tutorial on exactly how it is done on this site. I followed it to the letter and it is excellent.

Find it here : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tutorials-show-cat-4.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

COGENT1 said:


> as this is a statutory requirement for registration in the UK.


Hi Cogent1
I have had a Hymer with a KM speedo and also our American RV has a KM speedo. Both passed registration and MOT's (the RV has been in the UK since new...) so I am surprised to hear that it is a requirement to have a MPH speedo. At the cost advised above I would certaintly go for a change as it is easier when driving here, I just wish that I could get an overlay for my Chevrolet :roll: :roll: for that money (or even at all).

Keith


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

I have no idea if they can help you personally, but deepcar motorhomes (http://www.dmiuk.com/) helped me out on my older Hymer?

The sticker they supplied was a direct replacement for Fiats own, and you would never know looking at it (The dash) now 

Cost me 25 quid, but I reckon it was bargain !?

Maybe worth a call to see ???!?!?!?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi COGENT1

Keith is quite correct in saying that the speedo markings in MPH are not required either for registration or MOT purposes. They are however required by the construction and use regulations so theoretically are a statutory requirement.

In practice the main danger with not having a MPH readout would be in the event of an accident where the injured party may claim that you could not be in full control of your speed due to the lack of the correct markings and this could theoretically also invalidate your insurance cover.

Another avenue worth exploring is to simply swap the overlay with that from a duff UK speedo obtained from the breakers yard.


----------



## 104316 (May 6, 2007)

Wow!!! You're a knowledgeable lot... thanks for these suggestions. According to the DVLA booklet which I downloaded, the requirements are that the lights and mirrors should be set up for the UK and that the speedo should be calibrated in mph. You are required to make a statement to that effect when applying for registration. The DVLA may inspect the vehicle at their discretion, but the chances are slight. I suppose if I had the nerve I could simply bluff about it, but I am too conformist to risk any repercussions.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am having problems getting my head around this. On the one hand it appears if you have an accident in UK and you have a km speedo it could cause insurance isssues. Why not then does mpg speedo in France not have the same cause and effect. And, if a French person drives his car over here what happens to his insurance.

On another point, since buying a Navman for £150, it has mpg and km so when I am driving I have kms on the dashboard and mpg on the windscreen and of course, gps speed is more accurate than speedos.

So where are we at with all this.


----------



## rockytock (Nov 5, 2006)

*kph to mph*

hi,just been through all this with our hymer import,after a lot of research we were informed that to permently import the vehicle, speedo had to read mph.ps it had already gone through it's mot! john&sylvia :


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Pusser
MPH speedos always have KPH as well-so no problem in Europe. Problem is that KM speedos never have MPH on them. (Logically really, as the UK is the only place in Europe using MPH !)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Pusser
> MPH speedos always have KPH as well-so no problem in Europe. Problem is that KM speedos never have MPH on them. (Logically really, as the UK is the only place in Europe using MPH !)


Alrighty. Thanks for that and albeit a bit late the penny has dropped. Many thanks.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*mph/kph*

My right hand drive Hymer (1998) has a kph speedo and odometer.
It has 5 MOT pass certificates all of which record the odometer reading (kilometers) in the 'mileage' box on the form.
Surely it's legal???

TonyP


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: mph/kph*



Frantone said:


> My right hand drive Hymer (1998) has a kph speedo and odometer.
> It has 5 MOT pass certificates all of which record the odometer reading (kilometers) in the 'mileage' box on the form.
> Surely it's legal???
> 
> TonyP


The Pussbus was MOT's last week and same thing happened.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've just got our imported Hymer through the Manx test. They wouldn't allow beam benders on the lights or a speedo overlay.

She's just got through the test but I daren't tell you how much we had to spend on lights and speedo. Suffice to say we could have bought a fair old bit of luxury kit of the van instead.

I'm so very envious of you guys in the UK who are allowed to do this kind of thing for the UK MOT. :/


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Jackie

Can't really see what objection there was to the overlay. Although it's called an "overlay" it is a direct replacement for the original i.e. the original comes off and the new one goes on. Every bit as good, identical materials used.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Tell me about it. I've got a lump on my forehead after banging my head on the desk at the test centre for 2 days.

They just wouldn't wear it. Change of lights and change of speedo was the only way to get it through the test. 

Now we have to buy beam benders for the right hand headlamps so we can drive it on the continent.

Madness. *grrr*


----------

